# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Τι ειδος πουλι ειναι?

## alexakos35

Καλησπερα παιδια ,σημερα το απογευμα συναντησα αυτο το πουλι,ξερει καποιος τι ειναι?

----------


## amastro

Αετομάχος ;

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%91%...87%CE%BF%CF%82

----------


## Γιούρκας

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...84%CF%83%CE%B1

http://www.poulia.info/2011/11/remiz-pendulinus.html

ή  Υφάντρα(σακουλοπαπαδιτσα)..  ..
μας λες εσυ που το ειδες απο κοντα σαν ποιο μοιάζει

----------


## jk21

το ραμφος θα δωσει την απαντηση .ηταν λεπτο και μυτερο ή ελαφρως γαμψο; Ισως και το μεγεθος .Παντως μαλλον για



 αετομαχο





 το κανω περισσοτερο .Εχει σχετικα πιο μακρυ κορμι απο


 υφαντρα

----------


## angelfarm

Η φωτογραφιες δεν μας βοηθανε πολυ ..αλλα  κι εγω θα πω αετομαχος ..
Το πτηνο αναλογικα με το χωρο ειναι μεγαλοσωμο 
Αετομαχος = 16-18cm 
Υαφντρα = 10-11 cm 

Παντως σιγουρα ειναι πτηνο της οικογενειας των κεφαλαδων και οχι των παπαδιτσες...http://www.ornithologiki.gr/page_cn....=2718&aID=1121

----------


## alexakos35

Παιδια μπραβο Αετομαχος ειναι,το κορμι του ηταν πιο μεγαλο ή ισο με σπουργιτι.Και φανταστειται οτι στο http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%91%...87%CE%BF%CF%82 λεει οτι μαλλον το πουλι εχει εξαλειφθει απο την Κυπρο.Εγω το φωτογραφησα στη Παφο.Σας ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!!!

----------

